# Anyone Fitted a VanBitz Battery Master to an Adria Izola?



## PLUM99 (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone Fitted a VanBitz Battery Master to an Adria Izola?

The Battery Master fitting instruction seem very straight forward but I started looking at the electrical system & the "Energy Management System" I was concerned if I may damage the controller. Has anyone else fitted one into this type of Van?

My system is as follows, Solar panel with controller + 2 leisure batteries & Renault Master Van Battery.

Regard

Ian B


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

What is the model of your electrobloc? If you have one?

I ask, as ours is EBL225, [Adria Vision] when you wire your solar up via the schaudt [electrobloc maker] solar regulator [LRS1218], it charges leisure and starter batterie up at the same time.

I paid around £50 for the LRS1218

It's a lot easier to fit, than the picture you have painted for the Battery Master, as the fitting is just a couple of wiring looms from regulator to electrobloc.

Just a thought for you to investigate.

w


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

One was already fitted to our Izola when we bought it. Looking at the paperwork for the Strikeback alarm, it was fitted at the same time. Why not PM Eddie at Vanbitz - he is always very helpful.

Colin


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

You'll probably have a terminal block on the bottom of your Electoblok

There are three wires into screw terminals, Engine, Leisure and Negative!

The Battery Master has internal self re-setting fuses so as long as your connecting into an existing fused circuit (which you are) the three wires from the Battery Master can be slipped into the three screw terminals

Easy 

Eddie


----------



## PLUM99 (Jul 22, 2006)

Eddo

Thanks for that, I take it Negative will take the earth lead of the 3 on the "Battery Master"?

Its only when you start routing around the van electrical system you find the difficult bits. Incidentally I have a Strike Back install by your selves & never had a problem with it so thanks again.

Ian B


----------



## PLUM99 (Jul 22, 2006)

Eddo

Thanks for that, I take it Negative will take the earth lead of the 3 on the "Battery Master"?

Its only when you start routing around the van electrical system you find the difficult bits. Incidentally I have a Strike Back install by your selves & never had a problem with it so thanks again.

Ian B


----------

